# Waldon 4000 loader



## turfguy87 (Dec 23, 2008)

I just recently purchased a late '70s-early '80s Waldon 4000 articulated wheel loader. It has about a 50hp Continental gas engine and a half yard bucket. Machine weighs about 7,000 lbs. ANY OF YOU FAMILIAR WITH THIS MACHINE? I bought it mainly for landscape and loading work but was considering using it for snow removal this winter for possibly driveways or loading docks/parking lot areas. It does have an open cab and I can't find any sort of cab enclosure for it. What do you guys think about using it for snow removal? Is there any particular pusher you would recommend using for it if any at all? 

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

turfguy87;1061339 said:


> I just recently purchased a late '70s-early '80s Waldon 4000 articulated wheel loader. It has about a 50hp Continental gas engine and a half yard bucket. Machine weighs about 7,000 lbs. ANY OF YOU FAMILIAR WITH THIS MACHINE? I bought it mainly for landscape and loading work but was considering using it for snow removal this winter for possibly driveways or loading docks/parking lot areas. It does have an open cab and I can't find any sort of cab enclosure for it. What do you guys think about using it for snow removal? Is there any particular pusher you would recommend using for it if any at all?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm not too familiar with all the loaders but never heard of yours. I dont know if a gas powered machine would make a good pusher, maybe in small lots. As far as being an open cab.....I will never buy another one! Too much messing around with installing all the extra stuff. I got a great deal on our skidsteer last year, but it was an open cab. We bought a door for it from a company in NJ (do a search on "enclosed cabs" and you should find it). If I wasnt in such a hurry to buy one I would have definitely held out for an enclosed machine. Yours being an older unit, you might have to get a custom enclosure made and I bet its pricey. I wouldnt doubt in the 2k range just for some vinyl.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a 96 swinger model 200. It is the same mostly as yours only ford desiel powered. Overall not a bad machice. I run a fisher custom 8' pusher on mine with little problems. I had a soft sided cab made for mine for the winter. It's at time better than the skidsteer because it will stack higher. I due miss the modern features of the skidsteer.


----------

